# Fauci: We won't be able to sit in theaters without masks until a year after an effective vaccine



## MNicolai (Sep 11, 2020)

> Dr. Anthony Fauci, the US's leading expert on COVID-19, said theaters and cinemas likely won't be back to normal, welcoming a mask-less public, for at least another year.
> Fauci told the actress Jennifer Garner during an Instagram Live broadcast on Wednesday that a vaccine would need to be out for almost a year before theaters are safe to go to without masks.
> "If we get a really good vaccine and just about everybody gets vaccinated, you'll have a degree of immunity in the general community that I think you can walk into a theater without a mask," Fauci said.
> Dr. Anthony Fauci, the nation's top expert on infectious diseases, said on Wednesday that people likely wouldn't be able to safely go to theaters for at least another year.
> ...



*Fauci: We won't be able to sit in theaters without masks until a year after an effective coronavirus vaccine is created*


----------



## What Rigger? (Sep 11, 2020)

I am optimistic on this _if we had a national level plan to get this under control. _But....well, you know....


----------



## dbaxter (Sep 12, 2020)

"I am optimistic on this _if we had a national level plan to get this under control. _But....well, you know.... "
Perhaps after the election... (He said hopefully)


----------



## FMEng (Sep 13, 2020)

January 20th seems like a long way off. On the bright side, I understand that Biden already has a transition team working. If he wins, they will be up to speed immediately.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 14, 2020)

Meanwhile, in London....








Edgy and elated: how theatre workers feel about curtain-up during Covid

As more venues begin to welcome back audiences, casts and crew are returning to live performance but many are considering leaving the stage industry



www.theguardian.com


----------



## macsound (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm happy if we get to a point where we can sit in theatres wearing masks. 
Not sure what the psychological difference of now vs then will be, like knowing you have the vaccine and can safely see family and friends who are wearing the lanyard around their neck proving they've been shot up, but wearing masks in public.


----------



## Footer (Sep 15, 2020)

macsound said:


> I'm happy if we get to a point where we can sit in theatres wearing masks.
> Not sure what the psychological difference of now vs then will be, like knowing you have the vaccine and can safely see family and friends who are wearing the lanyard around their neck proving they've been shot up, but wearing masks in public.



I'm interested to see how many people will actually show up if masks are required. I'm not certain many would. Its one thing to wear it at work or at the store... both those things we have to do.


----------

